
MC Hammer's WireDoo: Can It Take on Google and Bing? (2011) - buza
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/10/mc-hammer-wiredoo-deep-search-engine.html
======
visarga
MC Hammer is doing search engines? LOL that was unexpected.

